# Pimple-like Bump



## Snewtalicious (Apr 5, 2011)

I take Gracidea out almost every night. However, yesterday when I took her out I noticed that there was a bump on the right side of her head- by the bald spot in the middle and right before her quills start.










My first thought was that maybe it is an ingrown quill, but I do not see it. This bump was not there the previous day, either. When I checked on her again this morning, there didn't seem to be any change in the size of it. I'm not sure if it really bothers her; she already doesn't like it when I try to touch her face area (unless she's sleeping on me, hehe). She doesn't seem any grumpier than usual though (she has bitten me before when she is really peeved but she isn't to that point with this bump).

I'm thinking if it doesn't change at all by tomorrow, I will probably take her to see a vet.
I did a little reading up and if it's the type of ingrown quill that doesn't have the quill sticking out, the vet should take care of it in order to reduce the chance of infection.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any other thoughts on what this may be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

A bump could also be indications of a tumor especially appearing overnight they have been know to appear and grow in a matter of hours, if you see its growth continue in the next few hours I'd consult a vet.


----------



## Snewtalicious (Apr 5, 2011)

It hasn't gotten any bigger.

I was trying not to think of the worst-case scenario.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Snewtalicious said:


> It hasn't gotten any bigger.
> 
> I was trying not to think of the worst-case scenario.


I'd rather not either but with hedgehogs you can never be too careful  Not trying to be negative or morbid but they can grow so fast, i hope its just an ingrown quill


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Snewtalicious said:


> It hasn't gotten any bigger.
> 
> I was trying not to think of the worst-case scenario.


Stay positive. Negative vibes aren't going to help you or Gracidea. 

On that note, tumors can grow very rapidly, but that doesn't mean that there will always be growth in a few hours. Even if you don't see a change in the size today, I would set up the vet appointment ASAP as sometimes it can be a couple days until an opening. Why worry yourself silly when you can take your baby in and get it looked at right away? If it turns out that the bump goes away on it's own, you can always cancel the appointment.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would go to the vet because nobody else can be sure of what it is. I will say a prayer that it is something simple like an ingrown quill.


----------



## Snewtalicious (Apr 5, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Snewtalicious said:
> 
> 
> > It hasn't gotten any bigger.
> ...


Thank you. I set up an appointment for Thursday at 8:30am; it was their soonest opening. I am so thankful that the breeder I got my hedgie from had this nice list of exotic vets in the area.


----------

